# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  La Xunta aprueba el canon que gravará a 45 embalses hidroeléctricos a partir de 2009

## Embalses

*La Xunta aprueba el canon que gravará a 45 embalses hidroeléctricos a partir de 2009* 
10-10-2008 (ABC)ABC

La recaudación derivada del canon hidroeléctrico tendrá repercusión directa en actuaciones de prevención y protección de los recursos naturales, así como en la recuperación y restauración medioambiental de las zonas afectadas por el impacto negativo de su explotación. Así lo aseguró ayer el presidente de la Xunta, Emilio Pérez Touriño, en su intervención posterior al Consello en el que los miembros del Gobierno dieron el visto bueno al gravamen, del que dijo «supone el inicio del cambio hacia una política energética en la que Galicia verá recompensados los excesos». De cumplirse las expectativas, la Comunidad recaudaría un total de 12 millones de euros al encarecer la actividad de 45 embalses de producción de energía hidroeléctrica. A esta medida, a la que el titular autonómico calificó de pilar para la recuperación de zonas naturales afectadas por esta actividad, pronto se unirá el concurso eólico que establecerá que «parte de los beneficios recaudados vayan a un proyecto industrial gallego». Según informó, el arbitrio no tendrá repercusión en la tarifa de los consumidores domésticos ni empresariales, y de él quedan exentos las actividades agrarias, la acuicultura, las actividades recreativas y de navegación. Si bien, se aplicará a las actividades industriales que aprovechen agua embalsada cuando modifican sustancialmente los valores naturales mediante presas que cumplan alguna de las siguientes condiciones: que su altura supere los 15 metros; que esté entre 10 y 15 y supere los 500 metros de longitud de coronación; que tenga capacidad de embalsar más de un millón de metros cúbicos de agua; o que tenga una capacidad de vertido superior a 2.000 metros cúbicos por segundo. De este modo, se establece una base impositiva acorde a la capacidad volumétrica máxima del embalse, 800 euros trimestrales por hectómetro cúbico, con una cuota tributaria final que se graduará en atención a la alteración ocasionada en el medio natural. Así, se incrementará en función del salto bruto y disminuirá en función de la potencia de las instalaciones. Pérez Touriño fue claro en la exposición de la normativa, que se prevé sea tramitada en el actual periodo de sesiones parlamentarias, de manera que pueda entrar en vigor en enero del año que viene. En este sentido, señaló que lejos de ser meramente recaudatoria la Ley pretende «introducir el principio de recuperación y compensación para Galicia de los efectos negativos, del daño ambiental», aplicando el principio de que «quien daña ambientalmente debe contribuir a compensar a la Comunidad y a la ciudadanía afectada».

----------

